# Can I make 7 layer dip a day ahead?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Ds's b-day is tomorrow at 1pm. Can I make the 7 layer dip today, or is it best to wait until tomorrow morning?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you use Guac in your dip? I've ha luck making it the day before if I sandwitch my Guac really well in between the sour cream and the salsa. Take it out in the Am so it can rise to room temp too...it tastes better that way.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

2nd chamomile girl: if you use guacamole make sure its sandwiched pretty deep in the layers with as little air bubbles as possible to keep it from turning brown. If you make homemade guacamole i'd suggest a little lemon or lime to it to help keep it from turning. I have made it a day before and actually I think it tastes better that way.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would be concerned about the salsa making things a bit runny. Maybe make sure the guac is between other things and add the salsa last?


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't gotten to it yet, but will make it tonight, providing ds2 will let me. Great idea to put the guac in between layers. Thanks! Maybe I'll add the salsa and finishing touches tomorrow


----------

